# Deactivation threat after following Uber Guidelines...true



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

After almost 2 yrs of driving for Uber , and consistently refusing to transport unaccompanied minors , I received a warning threatening email after reporting an underage minor trying to use Uber.
Let’s fill in the blanks my cancellation rate at 21% , they have stated is top 1% in my city , over last 7 days , here ie 12 cancels from 54 trips approx.
Reason for one cancel underage unaccompanied minor ...cancelled using unaccompanied minor option!

Reason for two cancel a rider with an extremely low rating turning back on me and sucking on his cigarette so much he was almost invisible shoulders up. Cancelled using do not charge rider option!

Reason for three cancel underaged unaccompanied minor.... Cancelled using unaccompanied minor option!

Reason for four cancel a couple of underage looking people with no shoes looking as if they had just swam in the ocean , stumbling like zombies towards car, they were standing in a car park entry road 5am .Cancel using “ safety concern”.

Reason for five, drove to pin , rang customer, person with same name as on app , answered , turns out he says he last used Uber 2mths ago , he didn’t order an Uber, I ask him to cancel, he says he doesn’t even have app open and refuses, and asks me to cancel... Cancel using rider request cancel option.

Reason for six , asked three aggressive riders to leave my car after they became aggressive after I asked confirmation of their identity, I was verbally abused and my windscreen spat upon ( gobbled upon lots of liquid ) I cancelled using drivers made me feel unsafe option .

Reason for seven.Drove approx 10 kms to a country street , rider underage cancel using unaccompanied minor option.
The same rider then pinged me as I was well away and thinking it could be another rider accepted , same underage rider ...she cancelled ... 6 kms further away another ping accept same rider she cancels ten seconds later.
That means taking away those reasons for cancellations my cancellation rate would only be approx 7% , in two years of Uber I have never once rang a customer to ask destination, I occasionally cancel when stuck in a traffic jam or after going past a freeway exit as the ping arrives.
Or if I recognise an address as being a problem rider who somehow despite rating one star is allowed to request my car.

I contact Uber expressing my concerns that Iam having to cancel repeatedly trips because upon arriving after asking riders age find they are under 18 , I politely tell them of Uber policy for not allowing riders under 18 travelling unaccompanied , less than 30 minutes later get my first ever warning message stating my cancellation rate too high , one more warning temporary deactivation, one more after this permanent deactivation.... 

I respond via app and explain that a fair percentage of cancellations have been due to following Uber guidelines in relation to minors , and that I have had to cancel for safety reasons and verbal abuse and spitting ( covered my entire windscreen ) after asking aggressive riders to leave my vehicle.

Rang customer support and then received an Uber support message advising me to accept as many trip requests as possible and not to cancel trips once accepted.
They haven’t bothered to give me a reply to my original report of underage fraudulent rider repeatedly pinging my vehicle after I had educated the rider on Uber policy .
It is school holidays here in Qld Uber are telling me if I cancel trips Iam unemployed effectively , never been in a situation where following company rules and guidelines results in threat of termination.
I have contacted Qld transport , to get clarification , no one is interested , attended a police station a few weeks ago to report the fact that minors were using Uber from schools etc , was told it was between me and Uber , an absolute disgrace , the whole thing.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.

Welcome back. I have missed your comedy posts.

Did you end up spending all that money to upgrade your services to ÜberElite or whatever?

A cancellation rate at 21% !! Lordy!! How do you sleep at night?

I know that this is pretty radical thinking but instead of effectively increasing your cancellation rate with each decline of an underage rider, have you ever thought of getting the pax to cancel?

At least you are not getting 1☆ ratings for these cancelled trips. Imagine if you got 1☆'s *and* an increased cancellation rate *and* nasty pasty emails from the Übes.

.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Still Standing said:


> After almost 2 yrs of driving for Uber , and consistently refusing to transport unaccompanied minors , I received a warning threatening email after reporting an underage minor trying to use Uber.
> Let's fill in the blanks my cancellation rate at 21% , they have stated is top 1% in my city , over last 7 days , here ie 12 cancels from 54 trips approx.
> Reason for one cancel underage unaccompanied minor ...cancelled using unaccompanied minor option!
> 
> ...


Some people can, or try, to just for everything. A 21% cancellation rate is totally ridiculous. Who can blame Uber for deactivating a driver who except one out of 5 rides?


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I know that this is pretty radical thinking but instead of effectively increasing your cancellation rate with each decline of an underage rider, have you ever thought of getting the pax to cancel?


*+1
*
Still Standing ...You are an individual who is, in most cases, appears to be fundamentally and morally right going into battle with an entity who does not give a sh*t about you as a driver.

The entity you have chosen to take on needs to make money, it does that by ensuring "the customer is always right" and "drivers are disposable, drivers are mushrooms so we keep them in the dark and feed them bullsh*t"

It's their company, you play by their rules, or leave.

Regardless of UBER'S wordplay that you are a PARTNER hopefully by now you have grasped the fact that as a "soon to be deactivated driver" you have absolutely no leverage.

There are multiple ways of not completing fares that you are not happy with without going the moral high ground and cancelling - and thus just expediting your own demise.

UBER is just a numbers game, UBER makes the rules to suit themselves depending on their automated interpretation of the scenario. As a driver you play the cards you are dealt, or go to another establishment.


----------



## Still Standing (Nov 2, 2017)

Appreciate your intelligent reply , the crux is Iam following Uber rules , it is on Uber website , a ride must be 18 to hold an Uber account , and a rider under 18 must be accompanied by an adult to use Uber.
The rider I complained about pinged me at Mudgeeraba , the pick up was at Bonogin on a 1.7 surge, I could have easily done the wrong thing and not asked her age , but to me she looked 15, she said she was 17 , so I politely told her the reason I couldn’t take her and cancelled using the unaccompanied minor option .. Uber themselves provide on app .

They can see the majority of my cancellations over 2 yrs have been due to children trying to use Uber, they all say other Uber drivers take them , no doubt that is why in the first week of School holidays my cancellation rate according to Uber is in top 1% of my city.
I have civilly explained this to Uber agent on phone , he agreed with me I recorded call, yet two hours later I received an email telling me to accept as many trips as possible and don’t cancel .
I do want to leave , because I believe in duty of care, some people don’t , they may find their friendly insurance company certainly do if an accident occurs in a Uber car and an unaccompanied minor was involved and injured , certainly the Qld transport guys will be interested , the Police , and Uber will deactivate rider for violating their Uber guidelines.
Some on this forum like to bait and take the goat , you do not seem like one of those, I hope you and others recognise Iam posting because I believe the punishing of Uber drivers for justified cancellations in relation to refusing to transport minors is corrupt .
The ACC told me today it wasn’t something they handle , the bottom line is Uber have a reason for having the website state only 18 and over can use Uber unaccompanied , they appear to be turning a blind eye to their own rules , and punishing those that follow the rule, why ???
They know the driver who accepts minors , will carry the whole can , because they have it on their website about the rule , so the driver knew it was against Uber Guidelines , but as I have been told over and over after refusing to transport minors , “but I have been using Uber for ages ,” or “ other drivers take me “.
If I get deactivated for doing the correct thing , so be it , good luck to you and all other Uber drivers trying to survive in this world , it’s a world ... a sloth that feeds on Power Corruption and Lies.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

I can't believe that anyone even tries to have a dialogue with these uber arseholes, either suck it up and accept all of their crap or just move on, these are your only two options.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Still Standing, I strongly suspect that the various messages you have received were automatically sent by reference to an algorithm without regard to the reasons for cancellation.

Also, the staff on the helpline are in the Philippines and don't have any real executive authority and would answer any concerns simply by reference to a script.

Perhaps you would have had a more meaningful discussion if you had called in at your local Greenlight Hub (an option we no longer have where I drive).

I also strongly suspect there would be consideration of the circumstances leading to the various cancellations before any temporary or permanent deactivation.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

Still Standing said:


> I do want to leave , because I believe in duty of care, some people don't , they may find their friendly insurance company certainly do if an accident occurs in a Uber car and an unaccompanied minor was involved and injured , certainly the Qld transport guys will be interested , the Police , and Uber will deactivate rider for violating their Uber guidelines.


Just on that - it is definitely in the Uber t&c, and it may be unwise, but it's not illegal. There are a lot of other discussions on the subject elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes, Ask underage pax to cancel, if they don't then wait 5 minutes and cancel "pax no show" to get your $10.

You get paid either way then, you are actually quite a fool for not getting your cancel money this way after driving the distance to hey to pick up point. 

Leave the minors for the taxis to legally clean up within the rules of their business.


----------



## SHARERIDER (Mar 26, 2016)

Still Standing said:


> Appreciate your intelligent reply , the crux is Iam following Uber rules , it is on Uber website , a ride must be 18 to hold an Uber account , and a rider under 18 must be accompanied by an adult to use Uber.
> The rider I complained about pinged me at Mudgeeraba , the pick up was at Bonogin on a 1.7 surge, I could have easily done the wrong thing and not asked her age , but to me she looked 15, she said she was 17 , so I politely told her the reason I couldn't take her and cancelled using the unaccompanied minor option .. Uber themselves provide on app .
> 
> They can see the majority of my cancellations over 2 yrs have been due to children trying to use Uber, they all say other Uber drivers take them , no doubt that is why in the first week of School holidays my cancellation rate according to Uber is in top 1% of my city.
> ...


Take some advice been their done that same stuff with underage, remember this. " uber rules are to cover their ass with the establishment they don't give a toss about you taking underage riders. They don't give a toss about anything a driver does or the pax does unless their ass is on the line they will use their rules to get them off the hook and blame the driver for breaking the rules but they won't inforce the rules unless a situation gives rise that they have to act.
You are not serving alchol so you don't need to check age. I've picked up many times a car full of teenage girls in school uniform, who am I to say they are not 18. I've even had a mum put a 8 year old girl in the car to take to a party. If I was pulled over I would say the mum authorised it. Uber will only give you a slap on the hand if you are caught because someone complained unless you get a complaint of assault. If you were smart like me you would have an internal camera that records picture and sound of the whole trip including gps location. I can prove the Mum authorised the trip and I can argue that the customer is always right.


----------

